# Hi



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been a member here before but its been a good 5 years since i last posted!

Some know me on the forums (MT, UKM, TM, UGM etc), a lot will not.

Elle Mac is my gorgeous other half and asked me to post up here

I've been training since i was a teen, i competed for the first time in 2009.

2009 Solent City 1st place in 1st timers + overall

2009 NABBA Novice Britain 1st timers - 6th

2011 UKBFF Portsmouth Inters 90+ - 1st place

2011 UKBFF British finals inters <90kg - 2nd

2012 UKBFF British Finals heavyweights DNP

some pics from when i last competed



















i'm second from left next to barny










After 3 hernia operations i decided to take some time off after the last operation.... it always seemed to be one after the other and it really broke my competitive rhythm.

after 18 months away from the gym, training and diet i decided to walk back into the lifestyle at the end of June.

This is how i look 3-4 months back in.










Elle is my gorgeous other half and i'm a lucky man to say that, she gave me the heads up about posting here again after a 5 year break!

it will be good to catch up with regular faces and unknown members also


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oioi! I remember you from ugm..

Didn't put 2 n 2 together tho..

Beast! Lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome back on the scene, hope you are over the worst of your issues, get back and enjoy....


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Good to see you in here babe, proud of how far you've come!

Cal so it all clicks in now 

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Great shots Aaron, looking really good


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you all, good to see another UK forum 

Elle - leg day tomorrow, prepare thy excuses muahahahahahahha



Extreme said:


> Great shots Aaron, looking really good


Cheers extreme, can you revert my first post as for some reason it's deleted half of it after I added in my Brits 2011 placing! Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

ello bulk, nice to see some1 whos walked the walk joinin


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome back


----------

